# How often to clean out dart frogs?! And how?!



## Foolchild (Dec 6, 2008)

How often do people clean out their dart frog vivs?! Oh and how do you do it? Do people just give it a once over or do you pull everything out and start again from scratch?! What about replacing the soil?! Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!:2thumb:


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

A lot of people don't bother cleaning out their dart tanks. I have not cleaned mine out yet and it has been running for about 6 months. If you are using live plants and have springtails it looks after itself.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

yep you dont clean them lol! im re-doing one of my vivs within the next month or so, the water feature is filtered and pumped so that doesnt need cleaning, the soil has springtails and tropical woodlice in it so they deal with all the poo and fungus : victory:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

As above, lots of live plants and custodians like springtails and woodlice and you dont have to clean at all. My frogs have a habit of pooing as they climb up the glass so I take that out. You do need to keep ontop of pruning though, my broms have gone mad with new pups!


----------



## Foolchild (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks guys!! Just a quick probably very dumb question?! what are springtails and where do i find them to put in my tank?! thanks!:blush:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper :2thumb:


----------



## Foolchild (Dec 6, 2008)

I think Im being a huge dumb ass!! I looked on there are cant see anything about springtails??!! AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

lol bless

here you go...

Dartfrog - Livefoods


----------



## Foolchild (Dec 6, 2008)

Yey!! Thank you!! :notworthy:


----------

